# portuguese language school in london



## Busman (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello, my name is busman and i live in london and i married to portuguese nationality for more than three years now and we got a baby and i want to apply for portuguese nationality, i got all necessary document both from my country,UK and portugal but the only problem now is i can't speak portuguese language. Do anyone know any portuguese language school in london that accredited or recognised by portuguese ministry of education in portugal?. I went to submit my document at instituto de registos e Notariado in lisbon last month but one of their staff said to me that my document is not complete because i can't speak portuguese. so she advised me to go to any portuguese language school in london and bring the certificate. please help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You're in UK so it's easier for you to find a Portuguese language school or night school than us here, you should make certain whatever school or course you attend teaches mainland Portuguese *not* Brazilian Portuguese.

You don't need a school as such you need to able able to pass the Grade 2 exam and present accredited certificate. 
You can present application at the UK Consulate


----------



## Busman (Jul 28, 2013)

*thanks*

Thank you canoeman! i really appreciate.


----------

